# WTS Pier Rod Clamp



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a rod clamp that is used to hold the fighting rod when pin rigging, it's the same model that you always see on the pier " The Salty". Looking for $35 shipped or picked up, paypal only unless buying in person. Located in KDH, NC If you want pictures let me know.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

$30


----------

